# Another Music Video.



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is Amelia riding her horse Chico, and I hope you guys like the video.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Freaking awesome!!! What did you use to make it?


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks! I used Sony Vegas 9.0!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

tehe.  I just love this video. was it really hard to make?


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Not hard, just time consuming. I had to get the right clips to fit into the video though, but I always enjoy making video's though!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

haha. same here.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

wow! thats amazing!
I wish I could make such good video's !


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

aw thats wonderful! i would never have the patience to do that ! beautiful video


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a lot of spare time. :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

aw hehe!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup! Fortunately I'm going to show this weekend so that will be booked! :lol:


----------



## Villey (Aug 30, 2009)

This is such a nice video! The horse is really nice and I love the music!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Man, I thought my video program was good, but yours is outstanding! I'm so going to have to get it now XD I'm not much into other genres outside of country music, but that song was good. It fit the movie real well =] Good job!


----------



## NimblesGirl12 (Jan 11, 2009)

i really liked that!!! good job!


----------

